# It's official!



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

The regulations for the 2014-15 Utah waterfowl season have been approved by the Utah Wildlife Board and USFWS. Season dates and bags include:

Duck/Coot/Merganser (7 bag / 21possession) 
Season: 10/4/2014 – 1/17/2015
... Female Mallard: 2 bird bag
Scaup: 3 bird bag
Pintail: 2 bird bag
Canvasback: 1 bird bag
Redhead: 2 bird bag
Wood Duck: 2 bird bag

Dark Goose (4 bag / 12 possession) 
Northern Zone: 10/4/2014 – 1/17/2015 
Rest of the State: 10/4/2014 – 10/16/2014; 10/25/2014 – 1/25/2015
Urban Zone: 10/4/2014 – 10/16/2014; 11/1/2014 – 2/1/2015 

Light Goose (20 bag / 60 possession)
Northern/Urban Zone: 10/24/2014 – 1/17/2015; 2/18/2015 – 3/10/2015 
Rest of the State: 10/22/2014 – 1/25/2015; 2/28/2015 – 3/10/2015

Snipe (8 bag / 24 possession)
Season: 10/4/2014 – 1/17/2015

Swan (1 with permit; 2000 total permits) 
Season: 10/4/2014 – 12/14/2014 

Youth Day: 9/20/2014


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Only 7 Coots this year? I'm guessing that's not correct and it's still 25 a day.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

good to see the 2 bird limit on the woodies.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Im stoked to see the 4 goose limit!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I sure am glad to see there is not a short season on scaup this year. I hope that is truly the case.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Sa...weet!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting Jeff!


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

There is a 86 day season on scaup


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

glad to see the the grebe limit increased


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Well this just puts a big smile on my face.... Thanks for posting this great bit of info! 

Hope the rains continue and will fill up some much needed areas so the birds will stay for a little while!


----------



## paddlehead (May 30, 2014)

I wonder if they will ever put any kind of limits on sea ducks or ruddy ducks?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

paddlehead said:


> I wonder if they will ever put any kind of limits on sea ducks or ruddy ducks?


 Why would you want restrictions on these ducks? There are a few guys that shoot a small amount of longtails and scoters each year, but I don't believe it's a substantial amount to warrant restrictions. Ruddy ducks are my least favorite duck, even more so than a shoveler. They get so thick in areas during the late season. They are a neat little bird, but hunting season is the wrong time of year for a plumaged drake.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 13, 2012)

It got my blood pumping I'm ready to go.


----------

